# Thief 4 - Wo sind die Händler?



## Mancini (2. März 2014)

*Thief 4 - Wo sind die Händler?*

Ich habe bis jetzt 2 Kapitel abgeschlossen, aber ich finde immer noch keine Händler. Meine nächste Aufgabe ist Erins Versteck in South Quarter. Ich fühle mich gerade ein wenig im Stich gelassen.
Wo sind die Händler alle?


----------



## EM_Lord_Vader (4. März 2014)

Ein Händler ist bei Basso um die Ecke und einer am Hafen in der Spelunke. Einfach die Augen offen halten und mal die NPC anquatschen.


----------

